# Writing a childrens Halloween book! Wish me luck! Lol!



## Wraith (Apr 2, 2007)

Well, I have thought about doing this for years, but I have always let my worries of writing something and it not getting published stop me. I have worked off and on on a horror novel for a while now, but have found that while it is a really good story, it has to many horror novel cliches.  
Soooooo, I decided to take a break before I rewrite it and try my hand finally at writing and illustrating a childrens halloween book. I have a great idea in mind and am making character sketches for my characters right now. I have done a lot of research and also made myself aware that it could take at a MINIMUM 3 years to even get published, which may never happen but I feel like this is something I need to do, Hell, even if no one were to pick it up, I could always publish it myself! Lol! At least get it made up for my friends kids! Anyway, I don't really know the purpose of me writing this post other than to let people know I am finally gonna do something constuctive with my talent.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I think that's great! Going for your dreams is something I definately want to congratulate you on! If you publish it privately Amazon lets you sell it through their site for a cut.


----------



## Wraith (Apr 2, 2007)

Cool, I didn't know that! That is awesome.


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Wraith that is so cool to do something youve wanted to do for years. Dont let anything stop you or discourage you from doing so. Hey I for one would be thrilled to purchace a book written by you. Even though my kids are almost grown, I will have grandkids ...well sometime in the future LOL. So do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Keep us informed as to how its going.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Hey Wraith, that,'s a great reason to post, isn't that why were all here just to say whatever? You should always go after what you want and even if it didn't get published at least you did it. Better to have tried your best than never have tried at all!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

We will be expecting progress notes and teasers......character drawings would be a great start (hint, hint) Congratulations! If you need anything at all.......encouragement, ideas, a friendly ear ( a stiff drink)......let us know!


----------



## Wraith (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

What age group will ya be writin' fo'?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Good Going Wraith..I"ve often thought of doing something like that...Just haven't.
Good Luck to you..


----------



## Wraith (Apr 2, 2007)

I think its going to be a picture book probably for ages 4-6 or 6-10. I haven't made up my mind just yet.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

YAY!!!! I wish you the best of luck.... O and where can I pre-order one  my daughter is 2.. ahh i can see it now... mommy can we read that cool spooky book that wraith made again .... Can't wait to see teasers!!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Best of luck on your book. I've written several, but always hide them away so noone can see them. We're all here to give you lots of support.


----------



## Wraith (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks! You guys rock! I will let you guys know about the progress!


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

I am in the same boat as you are. I've had a children's story (Halloween as well) rattling around in my brain for about 3 years now. My fiance has been strongly urging me to sit down and write it. She's gone as far as contacting some publishers on my behalf. It looks like a mountain ahead of me right now, but I think I may just start climbing. I wish you luck in your endeavour!


----------

